# Audio Junkies Review - Hifiman HM-801 Portable Music Player



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Audio Junkies author David Kay just published a review of the Hifiman HM-801 Portable Music Player.

You can read the review by clicking here:
Audio Junkies Review: Hifiman HM-801 Portable Music Player - AudioJunkies


As time goes on, David will be review many more products on the Audio Junkies website.

Enjoy!

ANT


----------



## darrylsaladino (Dec 23, 2010)

Sound quality is always the most important issue we will consider. With so many luxury chips inside, working current of HiFiman is about 200 MA.This is the best we can do. 8 hours is enough to play all day, then charge in the night. If you need longer battery time, please buy a battery.


----------



## mrfzapper (Dec 25, 2010)

There is certainly no shortage of portable music players out there to see them only listen on the road with a simple pair of headphones, but until recently the SIAA or size class, it's hard drive boxes were basically out of luck. Strapping an amp on the back of a music player business is essentially the only option and that always left to the quality of D conversion and audio support for high resolution.


----------

